# Modify MRC Prodigy Express for more power



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

just though that I would share an update I did some time back to my old style MRC Prodigy Express [not the 2 version] .. it was originally a 1.6 amp output rated unit, as manufactured, however I did find information about some users upgrading their power supply, by sending it in to MRC themselves .. 
about a year ago I damaged my power box itself, by applying DC to the track with jumper cables and not disconnecting the DCC power box ... the repair was very straight forward, one damaged final output transistor... back up and running ...
After that I bought a 15v 4amp power supply off ebay, around fifteen dollars I think, and hooked it up late last fall ...
with the old 1.6a supply and using a variable resistive load I could get just over 1.4a before voltage fell below 14v ... with the new supply it would output 3.4a at the same final output voltage, measured with a RMS capable meter at the track output terminals .. I left it under that load for three hours or so at that time, and although the power box did warm up, it seemed fine, at some time in the future I may add a small [1.5 inch] muffin fan to guarantee long term reliability, and probably will drive it right off the track output through a resistor to lower fan speed somewhat..
I did recently purchase a express squared handset, not only for the capability to read back cv's on the program track [which the original could not], but also to have a second controller for visitors ... that came last week and was around $75.. only update planned for the future for the dcc system is to add additional ports around the layout for operator convenience, just cheap cat5 flat cable and splitters, the express power box only has one cab jack unlike the advance unit...


----------

